# June 2010 Throwdown Voting Poll



## sumosmoke

Let the voting begin for the Spud Throwdown!

The contestants did their job by thinking outside of the box and creating some delicious looking treats, all with SPUDS! Thank you to all that participated, and to those that thought about it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Please note that the poll allows 10 entries and this month, we had 12. *The first two entries will not be represented in the poll but can still receive votes!!!* If anyone wants to vote for the 2 items that are not on the poll, please send me a PM with that vote. I realize that this can be painstaking but I will work with the Admins to see if we can increase the amount of lines we have in a poll. Until then, please accept this workaround.

*Only 1 vote per SMF member*. _*Votes are due by midnight EST 7/7/10!!*_

Entry #1 has been disqualified from the Throwdown - due to Rule #5.

Entry #2 withdrew from the Throwdown 7.3.10

1. Bird nest = Hash browns in a muffin tin topped with egg and a little magic dust. Smoked with plum wood & J.D.sausage patties topped with cheese. Served with Texas Toast.







2. Smoked potato pizza: Cold-smoked potatoes, baked, sliced, pan browned, and arranged into a circular pizza crust. Topped with smoked mozzarella & cherry tomatoes on the entire pizza, except half of the top one, to show viewers the potato slices. All additional toppings are smoked. They are (clockwise, starting at 3 O'clock)---Belly Bacon, Smoked Pepperoni, Canadian Bacon, Venison Bacon, Venison Sausage, and Buckboard Bacon.







3. Stuffed white sweet potato. Filled with smoke dried tomatoes and chopped applewood smoked bacon bits and roasted green chili's.







4. Smoked homemade polish sausage, saurkraut, tater filled pierogi with fresh herbs and roasted baby zebra striped beets







5. Smoked potato with cheeses, bacon, sour cream, garlic, onion, oregano







6. Potato coin hash browns, eggs, and jalapeños smoke at 250° with pecan







7. Hickory Smoked Shepherds Pie







8. Steak-stuffed, smoked, garlic mashed potato log







*9. Withdrew from TD*

10. Idaho baking potato stuffed with gold potatoes, and cheese and mushroom


----------



## walle

Way to go, everyone!  I totally drew a blank on what the heck could you do with a potato??? So I sat this one out.

Then DANG!!! I guess I need to be a LOT more creative cuz you guys definitely can think outside the box!!!

*ALRIGHT* *SMF - get in here an vote to show your support of these folks who stepped up!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mballi3011

Me to I drew a blank and couldn't't come up with anything that I thought could even place. Now you folks have defiantly showed your creativity for sure. I really like the many different dishes that you folks have come up with. Yet again it will be a difficult decision on my vote.


----------



## sumosmoke

Please note that the last poll option is listed incorrectly. It should read "Idaho baking potato stuffed with gold potatoes, and cheese and mushroom".

The caption above the picture has been updated.


----------



## Bearcarver

These entries prove that even Potatoes aren't safe from being targeted by creative smokers!

Very interesting and unique products.

Bearcarver


----------



## chefrob

nice job guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richoso1

Those are some very creative and impressive entries, my congrats to all the participants. It's all good my friend.


----------



## sumosmoke

Since the poll provides how many votes each entry has received (so far), I'll provide updates on entries #1 and #2 as votes are received, since those votes must be PMed to me.

Entry #2 has received 2 votes

Entry #1 has received 0 votes


----------



## rio_grande

I have to say regardless of how this turns out I want the shepards pie recipe.

:)


----------



## bbally

Very nice work people


----------



## smoke_chef

I'd like to to read a post about the mashed potato log when the time is right.

Kudos to all... Not a bad entry in the whole bunch. Well done.


----------



## bbally

I really like the amount of young summer vegetables showing up in the dishes!!


----------



## daddyzaring

I am looking forward to seeing the recipe for that sheperds pie too.


----------



## brokenwing

wow way to go everyone, i love the creativity this site has.  when you think you have seen it all, you have not lol.  good luck.


----------



## caveman

sumosmoke said:


> Please note that the last poll option is listed incorrectly. It should read "Idaho baking potato stuffed with gold potatoes, and cheese and mushroom".
> 
> The caption above the picture has been updated.


First of all, I would like to "Thank" Laurel for her great work in hitting the ground running with the throwdown.  Outstanding job you are doing there.  Keep up the good work.

Secondly, "So many Great choices, so little votes."  Can't we vote for two?

Congrats to all the entries.  There are no losers here.  Everyone is a winner.  Now, I third the motion for the Shepard pie recipe & I make a motion for the recipe's to all of the rest of the entries as well. THEY ALL LOOK TASTY!!!  GEEZ, I CAN'T WAIT FOR SMELL & TASTE-A-VISION!!!!!


----------



## richoso1

Caveman said:


> First of all, I would like to "Thank" Laurel for her great work in hitting the ground running with the throwdown.  Outstanding job you are doing there.  Keep up the good work.
> 
> Secondly, "So many Great choices, so little votes."  Can't we vote for two?
> 
> Congrats to all the entries.  There are no losers here.  Everyone is a winner.  Now, I third the motion for the Shepard pie recipe & I make a motion for the recipe's to all of the rest of the entries as well. THEY ALL LOOK TASTY!!!  GEEZ, I CAN'T WAIT FOR SMELL & TASTE-A-VISION!!!!!


Be careful what you wish for... you might end-up with a deoderant or soap commercial!


----------



## Bearcarver

Bump


----------



## benjaminr

Some very good looking entries this month.

I would like to show an non half eaten pic of mine. I got a little to excited to try it and left the code word out.


----------



## mythmaster

Everything looks awesome, y'all -- it's a tough call, for sure!!  I'm trying not to just vote with my taste buds since I'm such a picky eater, so I'm gonna have to think on this one for a little while.


----------



## cheezeerider

Great looking plates everyone. I can't wait to see the money shot of them pierogis.


----------



## sumosmoke

Entry #1 has been disqualified for violation of rule #5


> 5. Entries are to be submitted to me (Sumosmoke) via Private Message with *ONE* picture of your dish and a brief description of your entry. If your description is too long it may be edited to be more concise. Only one entry per person is eligible. *Do NOT post your entries in the general forum until after the contest winners have been determined or you will be DISQUALIFIED.* After you send me your picture please do not move or delete it from photobucket so that it will remain in the posted thread for future viewing.


----------



## lugnutz

I had a good one but I thought of it a bit late,  salisbury steak fattie stuffed with mashed tators and covered in mushroom gravy!!  Talk about comfort food!


----------



## meateater

OK, This is all messed up, the plates don't match the numbers. I say start all over.What number is what?


----------



## beer-b-q

sumosmoke said:


> Let the voting begin for the Spud Throwdown!
> 
> The contestants did their job by thinking outside of the box and creating some delicious looking treats, all with SPUDS! Thank you to all that participated, and to those that thought about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that the poll allows 10 entries and this month, we had 12. *The first two entries will not be represented in the poll but can still receive votes!!!* If anyone wants to vote for the 2 items that are not on the poll, please send me a PM with that vote. I realize that this can be painstaking but I will work with the Admins to see if we can increase the amount of lines we have in a poll. Until then, please accept this workaround.
> 
> *Only 1 vote per SMF member*. _*Votes are due by midnight EST 7/7/10!!*_
> 
> Entry #1 has been disqualified from the Throwdown - due to Rule #5.
> 
> 2. Smoked potato double stuffed with bacon, yellow and orange bell pepper, cheese, wrapped with flank steak topped with gravy. ***Entry is not represented in poll, please PM Sumosmoke to vote for this item!!***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Bird nest = Hash browns in a muffin tin topped with egg and a little magic dust. Smoked with plum wood & J.D.sausage patties topped with cheese. Served with Texas Toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Smoked potato pizza: Cold-smoked potatoes, baked, sliced, pan browned, and arranged into a circular pizza crust. Topped with smoked mozzarella & cherry tomatoes on the entire pizza, except half of the top one, to show viewers the potato slices. All additional toppings are smoked. They are (clockwise, starting at 3 O'clock)---Belly Bacon, Smoked Pepperoni, Canadian Bacon, Venison Bacon, Venison Sausage, and Buckboard Bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Stuffed white sweet potato. Filled with smoke dried tomatoes and chopped applewood smoked bacon bits and roasted green chili's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Smoked homemade polish sausage, saurkraut, tater filled pierogi with fresh herbs and roasted baby zebra striped beets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Smoked potato with cheeses, bacon, sour cream, garlic, onion, oregano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Potato coin hash browns, eggs, and jalapeños smoke at 250° with pecan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Hickory Smoked Shepherds Pie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Steak-stuffed, smoked, garlic mashed potato log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Bacon Wrapped Cheese Tater Balls, Chile Verde, Mushroom, Onion, Tater Skins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Idaho baking potato stuffed with gold potatoes, and cheese and mushroom







meateater said:


> OK, This is all messed up, the plates don't match the numbers. I say start all over.What number is what?


If you read the first post by sumosmoke it states that the first two are not represented in the Poll.. That is because the poll will only accept 10 questions I presume...  Also #1 has been disqualified for rules violations.  The poll starts with plate #3 to vote for #2 you  must PM Sumosmoke...


----------



## sumosmoke

meateater said:


> OK, This is all messed up, the plates don't match the numbers. I say start all over.What number is what?


All - the plate numbers never matched the poll numbers to start with. That, in itself, was my mistake.

As for starting over, entries represented in the poll were not affected by deleting entry #1, therefore let the voting continue.


----------



## Bearcarver

Found this back on page 5 ??

Only 33 total votes?

Bump


----------



## bogeoklein

Hey Bearcarver, did you actually smoke all those different items in your pizza?  If you did, you have my vote hands down!! That is some smokin' pizza!


----------



## Bearcarver

If that was mine, how would a newbie know that.


----------



## bbally

Bearcarver said:


> If that was mine, how would a newbie know that.


Don't know.. when I get PMd if one is mine I just tell em it ain't important, just vote for the one they like.


----------



## meateater

sumosmoke said:


> All - the plate numbers never matched the poll numbers to start with. That, in itself, was my mistake.
> 
> As for starting over, entries represented in the poll were not affected by deleting entry #1, therefore let the voting continue.


Alright, just making sure I can still count. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Some days I'm the hydrant.


----------



## sumosmoke

If it helps, the entries in the poll are pretty darn near, if not exact, the same as the descriptions above the pictures.


----------



## sumosmoke

bogeoklein said:


> Hey Bearcarver, did you actually smoke all those different items in your pizza?  If you did, you have my vote hands down!! That is some smokin' pizza!


Bogeoklein - please go to the Roll Call section and introduce yourself. Interesting that your first post would be to try and take an anonymous poll and allege that an entry belongs to a particular member.


----------



## sumosmoke

Another bump for the poll!

And, another reminder that Entry #2 is not represented on the poll. Please send me a PM if you'd like to vote for this entry!

2. Smoked potato double stuffed with bacon, yellow and orange bell pepper, cheese, wrapped with flank steak topped with gravy. ***Entry is not represented in poll, please PM Sumosmoke to vote for this item!!***


----------



## sumosmoke

Please note: due to recent (greatly appreciated) feedback, I've re-numbered the entries in the original throwdown post, to correlate with the poll #s.

For those that have additional thoughts/questions, please send a PM my way.

Happy 4th of July to all!


----------



## meateater

I will disqualify myself until this gets resolved.  I am # 9 on the poll and # 11 in the pic. No hard feelings.


----------



## sumosmoke

meateater said:


> I will disqualify myself until this gets resolved.  I am # 9 on the poll and # 11 in the pic. No hard feelings.


I am sorry you felt the need to disqualify yourself. If you look at the orignal thread #1, I edited the numbers of the entries to correlate with the positions in the poll, as you requested earlier. What is reflected in replies of the post when the #s did not match, is something I cannot control.

To others that may have difficulty putting the post together with the poll #, please let me know. I don't want anybody to feel as though they can't vote in this month's poll because the voting does not make sense.


----------



## miamirick

i truly enjoy these throwdowns and get my entire family involved with them and get ideas to make,  we spend time testing and shooting  pictures and tasting,   but i agree that this months throwdown is a sham  ( last months was bad, we did not even get to see which entries were whose and what individual scores were)    my entry    #2  is not even included on the poll so noone an see how it compares to others and noone can vote for it unless they take the extra effort to figure out how to vote for it then they have to PM a vote in,   i think the format must be changed if this site wants to compete with the other big sites.  if this site is such a large site then why can only ten entries be allowed to enter?  what is the advantage of moving forward with new software if it cannot handle becoming a large site?

i am with meateater and will disqualify myself from this throwdown

and any future ones unless a format can be made to make it equal

how can all these entries be listted with numbers that dont even match the photos?


----------



## sumosmoke

miamirick said:


> how can all these entries be listted with numbers that dont even match the photos?


For the 3rd time, the original thread #1 has the poll #s matching the entry #s. In fact, the poll doesn't even have #s to represent the entries. Except for yours, Rick, which is listed at the top, and has had updates via the thread when I have received votes on behalf of your entry. I have even re-bumped the thread with your entry, again, to make sure people are seeing it.

I apologize for that you felt your entry needed to be revealed, and thus disqualified.

For those that may be concerned with the pictures via the poll, they now, match the positions in the original thread.


----------



## pineywoods

miamirick said:


> i truly enjoy these throwdowns and get my entire family involved with them and get ideas to make,  we spend time testing and shooting  pictures and tasting,   but i agree that this months throwdown is a sham  ( last months was bad, we did not even get to see which entries were whose and what individual scores were)    my entry    #2  is not even included on the poll so noone an see how it compares to others and noone can vote for it unless they take the extra effort to figure out how to vote for it then they have to PM a vote in,   i think the format must be changed if this site wants to compete with the other big sites.  if this site is such a large site then why can only ten entries be allowed to enter?  what is the advantage of moving forward with new software if it cannot handle becoming a large site?
> 
> i am with meateater and will disqualify myself from this throwdown
> 
> and any future ones unless a format can be made to make it equal
> 
> how can all these entries be listted with numbers that dont even match the photos?


Because the platform was set to have up to 10 choices in a poll no more so that means Huddler will need to make a change to allow more for us. That is something that is not instantly done and since it wasn't discovered until Sumosmoke tried to do this months poll just before a long holiday weekend she did the best she could with what she had to work with.


----------



## miamirick

piney  dont mistake my comments,   i have not commentented against sumo at all,   i was just pointing out that the format needs to be changed so all entries are on a equal platform


----------



## pineywoods

You are correct it needs to be changed but that would not help for this contest and since the problem wasn't discovered in time we had to go with what we had to work with. It would be much easier for all the entries to have been listed in a poll and it would be less work for Sumosmoke as well but as was said it just couldn't be done and something can't be fixed or adjusted until it's discovered


----------



## meateater

Pineywoods said:


> Because the platform was set to have up to 10 choices in a poll no more so that means Huddler will need to make a change to allow more for us. That is something that is not instantly done and since it wasn't discovered until Sumosmoke tried to do this months poll just before a long holiday weekend she did the best she could with what she had to work with.


Piney no problem. I'm not laying blame on anyone including myself.


----------



## pineywoods

Its going to take a bit to work the kinks out of the new system and find all the little quirks. We will get the size of the polls taken care of and move on and hopefully get even more members involved in the Throwdowns.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Just so everyone knows.. I turned in a ticket last week to have the number of poll options changed. We obviously need to have a limit to the number of options but 10 is not the right number. I put in a request to bump it up to 20. I am not sure how long this will take but it will be done.

We did  not even notice this problem until this came up.. now that it did, change is happening.

I apologize for not catching this sooner but I suppose that is just par for the course.. you learn as you go.


----------



## meateater

Beer-B-Q said:


> If you read the first post by sumosmoke it states that the first two are not represented in the Poll.. That is because the poll will only accept 10 questions I presume...  Also #1 has been disqualified for rules violations.  The poll starts with plate #3 to vote for #2 you  must PM Sumosmoke...


Now I'm # 9 in first place WOOOOHOOOO!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q

This is *sumosmoke's *first month as Events Coordinator and also the first month for two of the Judges.  Let's give them a chance to get squared away, what do you say. 

As with all new software you are going to experience some glitch you hadn't counted on.  That is something none of us on the Events Committee has any control of.

This is the start of bigger and better contests so please be patient.  We have found several things already that have been corrected on the posting of the entries and I am sure as time goes on we will find and correct more problems...

Those of you who dropped out it would have been a lot better if you had just PMed one of the members of the Event Committee with your complaints and given us a chance to act any complaints you have before disqualifying yourselves.


----------



## rdknb

I would like to thank sumosmoke fro taking this on, I can guess it is a bit of work and hassle and the pay is less then low. 

Warren


----------



## sumosmoke

Warren, and others, thank you for all of the support. We'll work on the kinks on the back end, but for now, let's see some more votes!!

Excellent entries by those that remain eligible for prizes as the the winner of one of the two categories. We're halfway through the voting period, hope to see more people support their favorite entry!


----------



## tukson

Sumosmoke and the others that set this up... THANKS... FOR .. ALL ... THE ... HARD.. WORK... as for me it is great fun ..win or lose.. no matter ... I had never entered a contest like this and it has been a learning experience as well AS TOTAL ENJOYMENT... my grandkids got into it and we made 3 or 4 entries till we decided on our favorite.. whats better than that?

AIN'T THIS A GRAND OLE HOLIDAY WE ARE CELEBRATING THIS WEEK END...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SMOKIN AND LOVIN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sumosmoke

meateater said:


> I will disqualify myself until this gets resolved.  I am # 9 on the poll and # 11 in the pic. No hard feelings.


** For those of you that may have voted for entry #9 (on the poll): _*Bacon Wrapped Cheese Tater Balls,Chile Verde, Mushroom Onion Tater Skins*_

You are eligible for a new vote. Since the poll won't allow two votes per user, please send me a PM with your 2nd choice.


----------



## johnnybigsmoke

You all did a fantastic job with this throwdown. I am literally suffering from hunger pains after looking at all the pics. Kudos and good luck to each one of you!!!


----------



## daddyzaring

Thought I'd bump this for some more votes?


----------



## sumosmoke

daddyzaring said:


> Thought I'd bump this for some more votes?


I like the way you think. Bumping again.


----------



## daddyzaring

There's not much time left to vote on these, is there? *bump* lol


----------



## meatball

Wow...very interesting and original ideas. This was a real tough vote. Great job everyone!


----------



## hernando

Meatball said:


> Wow...very interesting and original ideas. This was a real tough vote. Great job everyone!


I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## Bearcarver

One more bump.


----------



## sumosmoke

Bump , bump!!

With 53 votes, it looks as if we have a potential tie in the works!

Voting closes tonight, at midnight! Thanks for taking the time to participate!


----------



## Bearcarver

Hats off to Sumosmoke!

She did her best in producing a 12 entry throwdown on a platform that would only allow 10 entries. Hopefully that will be cleared up by next month. Can't wait to show mine. Couldn't find anything on the web like it.

Bearcarver


----------



## sumosmoke

Will will definitely have a solution for the July Throwdown, regarding the poll entries. It was sad to see people pull out because of it, but hopefully they'll be back.

I will post the winners this afternoon by 5pm EST.

 


Bearcarver said:


> Hats off to Sumosmoke!
> 
> She did her best in producing a 12 entry throwdown on a platform that would only allow 10 entries. Hopefully that will be cleared up by next month. Can't wait to show mine. Couldn't find anything on the web like it.
> 
> Bearcarver


----------



## TulsaJeff

Laurel,

You did an excellent job of handling this situation.. we will have this poll feature modified to be able to handle more entries very soon.

I look forward to congratulating a winner this evening!!


----------



## sumosmoke

Thanks, Boss! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Voting for this contest has ended.


----------

